# Three white releases



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Started heading south around 4 and arrived at the spur by sunrise with a good friend Bob. Trolled for a bit until the storms rolled in. Headed north with nothing to show yet. Stopped at a small rip and started trolling. Ended the day with quite a few knock downs and three white marlin releases.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! Apparently you guys know how to feed 'em.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job! Ya'll turned a slow day into something anyone would be proud of.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

KOOL! Someday I'm going to devote time and effort to do (try) this.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job . There were 3 good looking lines between the edge and 10 miles south of the nipple that seemed to be where the fish were.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Where they knocking down the ballyhoo???


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice! We trolled the nipple to the edge...saw one nice line but didn't see anything except for some small flyers


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a GREAT day!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> KOOL! Someday I'm going to devote time and effort to do (try) this.


Jim, you know a big Mako would probably eat the bill off your line brother!!!


That's awesome guys.....:thumbsup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Three whites on the same trip is the way to do it. Makes for a lot of fun on the ride home. A day for you to remember for sure.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip! Y'all are on fire. Keep Bob around, he's good luck!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip.


----------

